

'Apocalyptic' island of waste in the Maldives - dhackner
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-18073917

======
zokier
So landfills are not very pleasant places, and Maldives, like almost every
country in the world, operates one. This piece seems overly sensationalist to
me. Imho waste handling has more important places to shine light on, like the
practice of exporting waste from western countries to 3rd world ones, where
poor people then try to recover anything precious, often working without any
protection from the toxic substances.

